# Cadeau pour le départ d'un enfant ?



## claire-72 (6 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour à toutes et tous 

Je suis assistante maternelle depuis 2 ans.
Et voilà j'ai mon premier départ,  fin de contrat ...
Je me posais la question quand vous avez un départ, est ce que vous offrez un cadeau à l'enfant pour qu'il se souvienne de vous ou pas ?


----------



## Pity (6 Janvier 2023)

Oui.. j'offre toujours un petit cadeau et en plus cette année, j'ai trouvé des albums pour ranger les photos de classe... ça va jusqu'à la fin du collège !


----------



## mamytata (6 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour,

Pour ma part, non je n'offre rien au départ de l'enfant.
Je trouve que noël et l'anniversaire suffisent.

En règle générale, c'est plutôt les pe qui offrent quelque chose à la fin du contrat.


----------



## nounouflo (6 Janvier 2023)

A vous de voir si ça vous fait plaisir ou pas. 
Toujours vous écouter dans vos envies.
En septembre j’ai eu 2 départs pour l’école. 2 petites je gardais depuis leur 4 mois alors ça m’a fait plaisir de leur offrir un livre photo avec les meilleurs moments chez nounou avec les copains et un petit Livre sur le thème devenir  »grand »


----------



## Griselda (6 Janvier 2023)

Oui, quelque chose souvent que j'ai fait moi même, parce que ça me fait plaisir mais ne n'y y trompons pas, l'enfant se souviendra de nous surtout si les PE entretiennent ce souvenir car avant 4 ans le cerveau fera sinon un "ménage" pour ne concerver que le plus important.
Quoi qu'il arrive moi je me souviens précisément de tous mes accueillis depuis 20 ans que j'exerce. Ma belle-fille s'était étonnée que je me souvienne de leur prénoms par exemple mais ils rentrent dans nos vies et ils emportent forcément même inconsciemment un peu de nous ;-)

Offrir quelque chose à nos accueillis, quelque soit le prétexte n'est jamais une obligation, c'est même plutôt hors cadre.


----------



## Catie6432 (6 Janvier 2023)

Oui. Mais il n'y a aucune obligation. J'offre un  livre + une photo souvenir du petit groupe avec ses copains de chez Catie (avec l'accord des autres parents). Voilà. Très simple en fait.


----------



## nounou ohana (6 Janvier 2023)

j'offre quasiment toujours quelque chose. quelque chose dont l'enfant se souviendra et qu'il pourra garder. 
je fais bcp de petits jeux à la maison qui nécessitent d'utiliser des dés et donc chez moi qui dit "dé" dit "piste de dé". je leur fait faire des pistes personnalisées avec leur photo prise chez moi. Les enfants comme les parents sont contents et j'en ai pour moins de 15 euros fdp compris. 

là je vais préparer un jeu de memory personnalisé également pour deux enfants c'est sympa c'est ludique et çà fait un souvenir (les pièces sont en bois)


----------



## fanny35 (6 Janvier 2023)

Pas encore de départ, mais j'ai prévu aussi un livre photo 😄


----------



## Nanou91 (6 Janvier 2023)

Un livre personnalisé au prénom de l'enfant avec petite dédicace souvenir


----------



## ElisabethSom (6 Janvier 2023)

Non, je n'offre rien


----------



## violetta (6 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour. 
Alors ici, les enfants me quittent avec leur " cahier d'activités ".
Photos, dessins, comptines et illustrations etc.....
Ils sont très fiers de leur cahier.


----------



## liline17 (6 Janvier 2023)

je leur fait un album photo en scrapbooking, leur coud un bavoir fantaisie, et ils ont leur cahier d'activité, je ne fais pas de cadeau à noël ni aux anniversaire, car pour moi, ce sont des fêtes familiales.


----------



## violetta (6 Janvier 2023)

liline, le "cahier d'activités" c'est un souvenir de mes années de crèche .
Je me rappelle combien les enfants (2-3 ans) étaient contents et fiers de leur petit cahier d'activités,  d'ailleurs c'est dans ces termes que eux aussi le nommaient.
C'est "mon cahier d'activités "... trop drôle !


----------



## caroline99 (6 Janvier 2023)

Moi idem " le cahier d'activité "  ils sont content  et les parents aussi.
J'ai été une fois chez une famille, les enfants étaient maintenant grands et bien j'ai été touchée de constater qu'ils avaient conservés toutes les activités que nous avions faites (cadres, collages, tableaux ...)
Mais généralement c'est le PE qui offre un cadeau de remerciement à son AM.,  enfin pas toujours.....


----------



## nounouflo (6 Janvier 2023)

Non pas toujours de cadeaux des parents  comme vous dites.…
Depuis le début de mon activité, 2 contrats terminés et un seul parent m’a offert des cadeaux : cadre photo avec leur fille et nounou, des dessins et un bon pour un massage en institut et surtout une superbe carte de remerciement


----------



## claire-72 (6 Janvier 2023)

Merci de vos réponses 
J'adore l'idée de l'album des photos de classe. 
J'adore aussi l'idée des jeux personnalisé 
Nounou ohana : c'est quoi le nom de ton site ??? Stp


----------



## Griselda (6 Janvier 2023)

Et oui là encore aucune obligation de la part du PE d'offrir un cadeau à son AM lors de la rupture. Mais oui sauf cas rare, ça se fait.
Un salarié qui part de son entreprise aura une prime de depart  et souvent un pot de depart avec quelques cadeaux peuvent provenir aussi bien d el'employeur que des collègues. Là encore c'est une pratique courante mais pas systématique.


----------

